# ECM giotto



## cornishcaffeine (Mar 23, 2015)

My coffee set up.

ECM Giotto with thermometer

Naked handle 17g VST

Coffee hit scales and generic scales

Mahlkonig Vario


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice compact set up


----------

